# Regal Peacock?



## Hapguy63 (Feb 8, 2014)

So I bought these guys a few months back as unsexed regal peacocks. I assumed they were Aulonocara koningsi. They had the similar blotchy barring that I have seen from these species as juveniles so I though they were legit. However as the male colors up I am thinking I was sold something else. There is way too much red in the shoulder for Aulonocara koningsi. This guy is just over 2.5" What do you guys think?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The name "Regal" is rather vaguely used, usually for the blue ones. Compare more to a Chipokae "Sunshine".

Weird looking, but seems very cool and colorful. Afraid to say but seems like a hybrid, but attractive.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

noki said:


> Afraid to say but seems like a hybrid, but attractive.


Agreed


----------



## Hapguy63 (Feb 8, 2014)

ugh burned again. I should have known better buying young unsexed... I asked the store owner if they were pure not hybrids and she told me she bought them from a local who only breeds Regal Peacocks with no other fish in the tank...I wish the LFS in my area would get a clue. 3 out of the 4 stores I have gotten fish from sold as pure turned out to be hybrids....I don't mind hybrids I just hate being fooled. I would love to continue to support my local fish stores but my trust is lost. From now on its online suppliers only for me


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It is always possible that the local breeder was fooled on their initial purchase and is just passing them on based on what they bought, it does happen. Peacocks are one of those fish that generate a lot of questions on variant.

A few years ago I bought Peacock fry from a local breeder in my fish club. They didn't look at all like the established named variant and when I turned in fry for the breeders award program, they were questioned as to the true identity. I ended up just getting rid of all of them eventually. Most of the fish I buy are locally raised and the breeders are scrupulous in avoiding potential cross breeding issues.


----------



## timbo6684 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hapguy63 said:


> ugh burned again. I should have known better buying young unsexed... I asked the store owner if they were pure not hybrids and she told me she bought them from a local who only breeds Regal Peacocks with no other fish in the tank...I wish the LFS in my area would get a clue. 3 out of the 4 stores I have gotten fish from sold as pure turned out to be hybrids....I don't mind hybrids I just hate being fooled. I would love to continue to support my local fish stores but my trust is lost. From now on its online suppliers only for me


Pm sent


----------

